# Rifles con Linux: ¿El futuro de las armas?



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2013)

La compañía americana TrackingPoint está implementando el sistema operativo Linux en sus armas de fuego de largo alcance. Recientemente han presentado tres rifles con una combinación de CPUs ARM, láser y módulos Wi-Fi, capaz de multiplicar por tres la precisión de un rifle de caza normal.

​
El software corrige los posibles errores del tirador provocados al apuntar, apretar el gatillo, o estimar incorrectamente el rango, minimizando al mismo tiempo las perturbaciones causadas por el entorno.

En la demostración también puede verse cómo la mira óptica muestra la salida en la pantalla de un smartphone mientras realiza los cálculos.

Linux está preparado para la guerra, por tan sólo $17,000.









​


----------



## DavidMJ (Abr 7, 2013)

Madre mía, que sera lo siguiente?  como el conflicto que hay entre las Coreas y EEUU vaya a mas a saber cuantas novedades en armamentística salen a la luz.

Salu2


----------



## bocagonza (Abr 7, 2013)

> Madre mía, que sera lo siguiente?


 las torretas del portal 2 jajaj

Hablando en serio hay armas que sorprenden cada ves mas...


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 7, 2013)

Como ? Linux no es gratuito??


----------



## fernandob (Abr 7, 2013)

estaba viendo el video y me llevo a este otro :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rSBhZUeADRs

recuerdo una pelicula de ciencia ficcion , en la que luego de una gran guerra quedaron solo rastros de la humanidad y satelites dando vueltas, dichos satelites quedaron "armados" y cad vez que pasaban por sobre una poblacion le disparaban con un laser.
no importa que la guerra haya terminado hace miles de años.
fue un "regalito" que dejo la humanidad.

con un soft (linux o el que sea) , con el hard adecuado adaptado a la aplicacion (en este caso optica y control de el arma)  es obvio que podes hacer muchas cosas.
lo triste es encontrarnos con señores adinerados disparando desde cientos de metros a animales que estan tranquilos viviendo en la naturaleza.
tristisimo.

se puede usar ese recurso (soft + hard + tiempo de diseñadores ) en taaantasss  cosas:

medicina.
ayuda humanitaria
control de plagas
manejo de residuos
seguimiento de lo que sea.
estudio de delincuencia.
analisis de la fauna marina y control de contaminantes (no para pescarlos ) .

en fin.
segun mi analisis :
hacer que un rifle sea mas preciso..........para el que dispare el rifle de en el blanco.
y quien tendra ese rifle sera quien tenga dinero.
y deseos de usar un rifle .
para dispararle a alguien o a algun animal .

en fin.
imagino que lo hacen por "el bien de la humanidad" , no ?? por si un dia viene una raza et mala y tenemos que defendernos.
no ?? 

ro


----------



## elgriego (Abr 7, 2013)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como ? Linux no es gratuito??



Por supuesto,que es libre y gratuito,eso es lo que permite utilizarlo y adaptarlo para diferentes usos,sin ir mas lejos los tv Sony lcd y led ,Utilizan su nucleo,para su funcionamiento ,tambien lo utilizan la mayoria de los sistemas  Dvr,esos que graban los movimentos de las camaras de vigilancia,y seguramente las razones por las cuales todos lo usan,es esa, su gratuidad y la facilidad y posibilidad de utilizarlo en cualquier aplicacion que se nos ocurra ,cosa que no se puede hacer con el sowtware privativo,Bah se puede hacer!!! pero hay que pagar las licencias correspondientes,y siempre,como es el caso de guindows ,siempre trabajamos sobre una plataforma inestable,algo que seguramente aplicado a un arma no me gustaria tenerlo cerca jaja ,Y ademas dada la actual situacion del capitalismo mundial ,no es muy conveniente que digamos,el pagar licencias y derechos digo!!!.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Abr 7, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> recuerdo una pelicula de ciencia ficcion , en la que luego de una gran guerra quedaron solo rastros de la humanidad y satelites dando vueltas, dichos satelites quedaron "armados" y cad vez que pasaban por sobre una poblacion le disparaban con un laser.
> no importa que la guerra haya terminado hace miles de años.
> fue un "regalito" que dejo la humanidad.


no te preocupes
imposible  
a los 5 años
los electroliticos explotaran o se secaran
las pistas se oxidaran
los transistores se abriran o entraran en corto
las bobinas en corto
las resistencias se quemaran 
y las  soldaduras (frias) se quebraran
los chip  bga se dessoldaran 
el plastico se quebrara
los bujes se gastaran
las baterias  se agotaran
las memorias habran sobrepasado su limite de lectura/escritura
etc, etc etc


----------



## fernandob (Abr 7, 2013)

existe un mundo de mercaderia de poca calidad, que dura asi como vos decis, hoy es muy comun aca .

pero tambien hay un mundo de cosas que pueden durar cientos de años, y no se si hasta miles.
yo tengo placas en casa que deben tener 20 años o mas y estan incluso de vista muy bien , a veces leo eso de el flux, yo no uso, y mis placas de pertinax , ni siquiera de fibra  estan de diez.
algunas funcionando de algun aparatejo , o tras que nunca solde, solo las hice en el acido y los agujeros pero luego desisti, andan ahi , en una cajita, y no estann ada deterioradas.

a veces en electricidad saco materiales viejos que tienen 30 años y estan para 50 años mas de uso.
y otras veces tengo que cambiar porquerias que ni un año tienen .

el ser humano sabe hacer las cosas bien.........y mal tambien .


----------



## chclau (Abr 8, 2013)

Las sondas Voyager fueron enviadas al espacio hace mas de 35 añitos, han estado expuestas a radiaciones de todo tipo y temperaturas extremas y ahi siguen funcionando lo mas campantes... No son miles de años pero tampoco son cinco.

Por suerte y en un rapto de lucidez que no es comun en el genero humano, no llevan armas sino solamente instrumentos cientificos.

Como nota aparte, que "gracia" tiene cazar si todo lo que hacen es apuntar a un aparatito para que haga el laburo? Nunca cace pero si me dijeran que por lo menos se esta poniendo a prueba la capacidad del cazador de mantener el pulso, sobreponerse a los movimientos del animal... habria algun desafio, que se yo. Pero ponerle la lucecita al bicho y que el rifle solo lo mate?

Si hubiera mucha mas gente estuviera dispuesta a pagar por ver a un cientifico investigando en su laboratorio, o a un medico salvando vidas, o a un buen maestro enseñando en vez de estar dispuesta a pagar por cazar, o ver futbol o a alguna/o exhibiendose como si fuera mercaderia... habria bastante mas plata para educacion y ciencia. 

Pero somos como somos, y no por nada las epocas de grandes avances cientificos y tecnologicos coinciden muchas veces con etapas de guerras. Esa es nuestra naturaleza, el instinto de los seres vivos es conquistar todo lo posible, pero como hay otros seres vivos que los frenan se llega a un cierto equilibrio. A nosotros no hay aparentemente ningun otro ser vivo que nos pueda detener, la pregunta es si sabremos detenernos a nosotros mismos y sobreponernos a los instintos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 8, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Las sondas Voyager fueron enviadas al espacio hace mas de 35 añitos, han estado expuestas a radiaciones de todo tipo y temperaturas extremas y ahi siguen funcionando lo mas campantes... No son miles de años pero tampoco son cinco.
> 
> Por suerte y en un rapto de lucidez que no es comun en el genero humano, no llevan armas sino solamente instrumentos cientificos.
> 
> ...


 
 ..................................


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2013)

Voy a volver a aclarar algo que comenté en algún momento y lugar dentro del Foro.

Soy, o mas fui, un excelente tirador pero jamás le disparé a un vicho vivo.
Considero que ningún vicho me hizo algo tan malo como para que le aplique un disparo.

También soy un "Amante" de las armas, me apasiona su tecnología, construcción, Etc.

Este artículo me pareció interesante en el punto de aplicar diversas tecnologías diferentes a un producto, si ese producto hubiera sido otra cosa me habría parecido mejor, pero bueno "Es lo que hay".

Miren el artículo desde el punto de vista técnico y no se extrapolen a una visión moralista.
El hombre siempre fue cazador y eso ya está grabado en su genética, esperemos que se borre pronto.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 8, 2013)

pero seguro que no estamso cuestionando te .
solo uno deja su opinion y /o sentimiento .

es mas que interesante si, como se pueden "combinar " las tecnologias y lograr algo que a mi ni se me hubiese imaginado, " un programa" que detecta lo salame que es uno al disparar y efectua correcciones ........es IMPRESIONANTE !! 

y si, el interes y el esfuerzo se dedica cuando hay plata y cuando las papas queman (guerras) .
es mas, dire incluso algo .......quizas no moralista:

por desgracia hace un tiempo me di cuenta que efectivamente es indispensable para una raza o cultura si , dedicar esfuerzo a las armas y demas.
se pueede entender a lo largo de la historia humana que una civilizacion que se dedica solo a las artes y ciencias y No mantiene una proteccion militar fuerte siempre ha sido victima de los vecinos, menso cultos pero mas diestros con el garrote.

si esto no fuese asi la linea de la historia humana habria sido marcada por las culturas sabias, pero eso no ocurrio:
las guerras siempre fueron quienes marcaron el camino.

hay rastros de culturas antiguas que ............simplemente desaparecieron, casi sin dejar rastros .
desaparecieron por que otros menso cultos y mas barbaros pasaron por ahi.

triste y complejo ese aspecto.

por otro lado , el sentido que le dio fogonazo a este tema, que si, es asombroso como integran en algo tan pequeño varias tecnologias y se logra un resultado fantastico.
ver el video me llevo a otro y este a otro........y termine viendo toda una serie de videos en youtube acerca de :

*"como se fabrica ....tal cosa "*

y me dejo pensando, calculo que cada quien puede pensarlo dsde su casa y en el pais donde vive:
como puede ser que haya paises que  tengan en su territorio la tecnologia, las fabricas para hacer tantas cossas , por que para hacer esa arma  hace falta muchas tecnologias.
y otros paises que solo hacen "bananas" .

pero de nuevo me estuy yendo .
o no ?? 
segun como se mire.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 8, 2013)

A mi lo que me llama la atención es que cada vez son más las "cosas" que vienen con un SO incorporado.


----------

